# Raptors at Hornets,Tues Nov 28---7:00 PM CST



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*New Orleans / Oklahoma City Hornets **vs. *
*Toronto Raptors*


*FORD CENTER*
*Oklahoma City,OK*
*Tuesday, Nov 28*
* 7:00 PM CST*

 
8-6
STATS















CHRIS PAUL(PG) DESMOND MASON(SG)










TYSON CHANDLER(C)















PEDRAG STOJAKOVICH(SF) DAVID WEST(PF)

*4-9*
STATS
















TJ FORD PG FRED JONES SG








Jorge Garbajosa F















Anthony Parker SF Chris Bosh PF​


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: Raptors at Hornets,Tues Nov 28---8:00 PM CST*

We are playing with a "starting lineup" on tuesday...
Who's on for Peja? Maybe Bobby and split positions making Mason a 3?
Who's on for West? Marc Jackson?

Let's see how Scott manages this team right now


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Raptors at Hornets,Tues Nov 28---8:00 PM CST*

Rasual will start in this game.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: Raptors at Hornets,Tues Nov 28---8:00 PM CST*

Since the Clippers game last year, I've become a big Rasual fan. Hopefully, he jump out of that funk he's been in tonight.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Raptors at Hornets,Tues Nov 28---8:00 PM CST*



bee-fan said:


> Since the Clippers game last year, I've become a big Rasual fan. Hopefully, he jump out of that funk he's been in tonight.


Hey bee-fan! :wave: You mean that Clippers game when Rasual hit like 7-3pointers? He was so HOT that night.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: Raptors at Hornets,Tues Nov 28---8:00 PM CST*



bee-fan said:


> Since the Clippers game last year, I've become a big Rasual fan. Hopefully, he jump out of that funk he's been in tonight.


Welcome to the Board!!!
He was on fire that night, it was 7-9 on 3 pointers right? Wow...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Raptors at Hornets,Tues Nov 28---8:00 PM CST*



supermati said:


> Welcome to the Board!!!
> He was on fire that night, *it was 7-9 on 3 pointers right? *Wow...


Yes, that sounds about right.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Raptors at Hornets,Tues Nov 28---8:00 PM CST*

Tj & Paul matchup is the one to watch!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Raptors at Hornets,Tues Nov 28---8:00 PM CST*



AllEyezonTX said:


> Tj & Paul matchup is the one to watch!


Yeah, I watched these guys last season when TJ was still in Milwaukee. I can't wait to see them play again. 

*Intriguing matchup: *Point guard, Chris Paul vs. T.J. Ford
Two of the fastest players in the NBA from end to end meet for the third time in their careers. Ford, a member of the Milwaukee Bucks last season, is 1-1 against Paul, but the Hornets’ leader held the upper hand statistically. CP3 averaged 20.0 points and 8.5 assists against Ford, whose figures were 14.0 and 4.0 in those categories.

http://www.nba.com/hornets/news/TWA_27Nov2006.html

Paul said TJ is one of the fastest guards in the league.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: Raptors at Hornets,Tues Nov 28---8:00 PM CST*



girllovesthegame said:


> Hey bee-fan! :wave: You mean that Clippers game when Rasual hit like 7-3pointers? He was so HOT that night.



That's definitely the game. And thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Raptors at Hornets,Tues Nov 28---8:00 PM CST*

How about correcting the time in the thread title if you come by GLG or Joshua.I just now realized that I screwed up.At least it's not going to be on at the same time as the Duke game.Way too many ACC games on tonight though.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Raptors at Hornets,Tues Nov 28---8:00 PM CST*



Diable said:


> How about correcting the time in the thread title if you come by GLG or Joshua.I just now realized that I screwed up.At least it's not going to be on at the same time as the Duke game.Way too many ACC games on tonight though.


Gotcha!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I had no idea that the Raptors' Anthony Parker was Candace Parker's brother.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

That surprised me too.It's more like he's her brother though...She can really ball.

Now I see why Bobby got the big fine too.I missed that the other night


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> That surprised me too.It's more like he's her brother though...She can really ball.
> 
> Now I see why Bobby got the big fine too.I missed that the other night


Yeah, the commentator started off by saying that Anthony Parker may not be the best basketball player in his family and that his sister Candace also plays ball. I had no idea. 

Bobby looked like he really wanted to kick that refs butt. LOL!!!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Halftime

Raptors 49
Hornets 45


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Scott must be throwing in the towel...This isn't that surprising when you figure that you're missing 36 points per game from a team that was offensively challenged to start with.No Peja,No David West this team doesn't have a chance unless everyone plays great and CP has a really big scoring night.

Better games on ESPN


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> Scott must be throwing in the towel...This isn't that surprising when you figure that you're missing 36 points per game from a team that was offensively challenged to start with.No Peja,No David West this team doesn't have a chance unless everyone plays great and CP has a really big scoring night.
> 
> Better games on ESPN


No body looks like they gave a d*mn. Sam Mitchell on his feet the entire game coaching his team as did Avery Johnson on Saturday. Scott sitting there like a bump on a log with a blank look on his face. And why is everyone shooting so darn poorly? Oh my goodness. Chicago might as well come in on Friday and get some while the gettin's good too. LOL! David West looks like he'll scream if someone else asks him about his injury. I don't even know how CP ended up with 11 assists tonight since it seems like no one can make shots. Hornets are sucking royally right now.

And so they finish Nov. 8-7.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Damn I double posted.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Aw man.., well Tyson still got a crazy amount of rebounds.
We need *David* to be strong on the South*West*.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Man so should I stay in college basketball mode or what!?

Silver linging...lets see...uhmmm...Brandon Bass 4 points!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Man so should I stay in college basketball mode or what!?
> 
> Silver linging...lets see...uhmmm...Brandon Bass 4 points!


No kidding. I may have to resort to more college b-ball until these guys get their minds right. I was watching Illinois/Maryland until the Hornets came on and now I'm wishing I would've stayed watching them. LOL!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This team was thin to start with.If everything goes right and everyone performs their roles they can win games,but we've basically only got three guys who are scoring close to 60% of our points and noone else with the capability to real step up.

Heck you put Chandler and Mason together they don't average 17 points per game.


----------

